# A Picture Tour of Timberwolf Furnace Co



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

With everybody talking about shaver classic central boiler and other OWBs, I decided to ask Timberwolf Furnace Co if I could take a tour through their shop. I was invited by a great bunch of guys to come and hang out for a couple days. The resulting pictures and narration of these pictures is what I have to share with all of you. Hope you enjoy the pictures and the Story of How A Timberwolf OWB is Built From Start to Finish.

First 2 pictures are the signs by the road. The next 2 are 2 different views of the 80x120 building.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

What I seen when I entered the office






Their office is set up with models of their stove, how to hook it up to your furnace, and hot water side arm. They also had a optional garage heater displayed.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

In this section of pictures you see the building interior, steel racks, and a huge water cut table.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

Everything that goes into a Timberwolf stove is made in-house. All sheet metal parts are cut from 3/16 plate. Latches and handles are bent from scratch. They even cut and drill their door hinges.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

Their tanks are all hand rolled, several at a time.
















During assembly the parts fit perfectly together. The guys that work there know how to weld very good.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

After the tanks were built and slid together they were welded just as good as the other pictures you've seen.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

After plumbing is installed each unit is pressure tested for leaks and the framework begins.


----------



## treevet (Dec 12, 2008)

Really nice and interesting photos.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

A couple of pictures of the inside of the firebox and air diverter.











When framework is complete the door frame and chimney are covered with 1000 degree rated insulation batting.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

It's time for spray foaming. It's 3 inches thick at r7 per inch which ends up being 94% efficient.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

Everything seems to have optimum insulation including the door.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

Just like the rest of the welds that go into making these the door and door hinges were welded very nice too. Almost as nice as mine.


----------



## Locoweed (Dec 12, 2008)

Interesting post.

Thanks!!


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

After the doors are installed they are painted with 1200 degree high temp paint along with the chimney.





















By the way that building is heated with a monster stove out back.











The logs in the fire were 20 inch in diameter and 3 feet long. That thing would hold almost a full face cord. 

That was my Friday. I am going back Monday for the rest of the story and more pictures. 

Also this is not a how to build a stove. This is just me bragging about the high quality stove that I own and you could too. If you want one they deliver free up to 300 miles.

Timberwolf Stoves Site

Check them out.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Dec 12, 2008)

Great Pics, thanks for sharing them!!!!


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks,it's cool to see how stuff is made.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 12, 2008)

very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 12, 2008)

Too freakin cool!! :yourock:


----------



## MATTYB11 (Dec 12, 2008)

awsome post.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

from what I was told Timberwolf Furnace co has been in business for a long time and have dealers in several states like Michigan, Indiana, Wisconsin, Ohio, Kentucky, and Illinois. The unit I have is a model 3500 and for the last 3 years it has kept my gas bill between 12-18 dollars a month year round. From the pictures I have posted so far you can see the quality that goes into them so far I have been more than happy with my purchase. for all of you who have viewed this thread please check back to see Mondays pictures... thanks


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 12, 2008)

Whereabouts is their shop located?


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 12, 2008)

They are located at 20 north maple-island rd Muskegon mi. or 1 mile north of m46 on maple-island rd for all the locals


----------



## Dok (Dec 12, 2008)

Great post, thanks for sharing!
Dok


----------



## AOD (Dec 13, 2008)

Good to see something that is still being manufactured here in MI. I hope they are doing good buisness, also hope the EPA doesn't shut them down in a few years with more strict regulations for OWB's.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats purdy neat, thanks for posting.


----------



## Kydan (Dec 13, 2008)

Them are some real nice pics ...Thank you.


----------



## urhstry (Dec 13, 2008)

*Nice job!*

It's amazing that no one made a website showing how their OWB is made. Great pics! +1


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments. Was lucky for them to say yes to a tour so I jumped on the chance and when I go back on Monday (Timberwolf Furnace co is only 30 miles away) you will see sheet metal, paint, electrical and a finished UL listed natural draft stove..


----------



## iCreek (Dec 13, 2008)

pinemartin said:


> Thanks for the great comments. Was lucky for them to say yes to a tour so I jumped on the chance and when I go back on Monday (Timberwolf Furnace co is only 30 miles away) you will see sheet metal, paint, electrical and a finished UL listed natural draft stove..



Make sure to mention the AS Web site, tell them we were all impressed and glad to see their operations. That is one heck of a wood stove !!!


----------



## boostnut (Dec 14, 2008)

Sure is nice to see another small fab company out there that takes pride in their product. Reminds me a lot of the shop I work at about 10 years ago. Hopefully they expereince the same growth and success we have. Nice post!


----------



## MNfarmer (Dec 14, 2008)

Excellent post and pictures!!!


----------



## Laird (Dec 15, 2008)

*Very Good!!*

Really enjoyed the post.

opcorn:


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 15, 2008)

I have to apologize to all that were waiting for the rest of the picture as I forgot and left my camera there. Will retrieve it tomorrow and post the remainder of the work done to the Timberwolf OWB on Tuesday.


----------



## iCreek (Dec 15, 2008)

pinemartin said:


> I forgot and left my camera there. Will retrieve it tomorrow and post the remainder of the work done to the Timberwolf OWB on Tuesday.



I think I found your camera !!!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 16, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's the second half of the Timberwolf OWS assembly pictures. The first 3 are putting on the galvenized tinand trimming to shape.

















Done with tin and ready for paint







The first paint that goes on the stove is red oxide primer. The second two coats are oil based exterior paints.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 16, 2008)

When paint is done, plumbing and electrical work begins. Everything is set out and ready for assembly.











Here is a completed door with celinoid and wiring and door gasket.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 16, 2008)

When all the major things are done, all that is left is the minor. This includes putting on trim on all sharp edges, installing UL sticker, testing and proper function and adding the Timberwolf badge.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 17, 2008)

All done and ready for shipping. 






I would like to thank Timberwolf Furnace Co for the opportunity to come in and see how their Outdoor Wood Stoves are made. Overall, in my experience they are a quality unit. Well worth a look if you are in the market for one. Hope everyone enjoys the pictures on part 2. Once again I will put a link to their website

Timberwolf Stoves

Give them the chance to prove how good of a stove they produce and sell. I'm very happy with mine and have zero complaints and anyone else on this site that owns one can probably attest to what I have said. Enjoy the pictures.


pinemartin


----------



## dean06919 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the post Pinemartin, it was very interesting to see how much work and attention to detail goes into making each stove. 

I actually stopped by their shop this summer to compare their Timber Wolf stoves to my local Central Boiler and Hawken's dealer. The gentleman I spoke to builds the stoves and was very helpful. He took his time and explained how the stoves were made, explained its features, and basically answered all of my noob questions. At no time did I feel like he was trying to pressure me into purchasing one of his products. I would have bought one but I just couldn't pass up on the great deal I got on a used OWB. However, I did purchase my heat exchanger, hot water tube, and fittings from Timber Wolf. Their heat exchangers are totally inclosed and are the best I've ever seen and their prices are very competitive, in fact most of the items were priced at or below what I could find on ebay or Pex Supply. 

On the other hand, my local Hawken dealer quoted me a price and summarily raised it when I stopped by to write out the check. This was after I asked him three times what was the out the door price. When he told me the price, I commented how that was above our agreed upon price and was more than I was willing to pay. He called me twice a week for a month trying to get me to purchase his product.

My neighbor is actually a Central Boiler dealer. He's a great guy but the final cost on the CB was more than I wanted/could spend and to be honest, I really didn't see a great difference in terms of quality over the Timber Wolf to justify the cost difference. 

Just one critue Pinemartin, your link to the Timber Wolf site doesn't work.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 17, 2008)

for some reason the link on my second post for timberwolf does not work but the one in the first post does so if anyone wants more info or prices you can click on the first link or go to Timberwolfstoves.com directly.


----------



## RuralCruiser007 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thank you*

Pinemartin, great write up. To see these units as they are built is great. The more information that all of us are receiving about each of the OWB units being built gives us all the more information we need to purchase units. 

We, as purchasers, can spend all the time online, or at our local dealers, but never see the in-depth as to taking a factory tour. For a lots of us, the factory tour is not feasible due to distance. My hat is of to you and any fellow member that will take the time to document this information.    


Glenn


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 27, 2008)

BUMP: Just bringing this up to the top so everyone who hasn't seen this can check it out


----------



## super3 (Dec 28, 2008)

How many sq ft are you heatimg and how often do you have to load?


----------



## Moss Man (Dec 28, 2008)

Considering I have a background in metal fabrication, that was one kickass tour bro! I need an employment application please!

I only have one question, the guy running the chop saw isn't wearing any eye protection?


----------



## John D (Dec 28, 2008)

I just seen this thread now,what a nicely built wood boiler. It looks as if they company cares about the quality and efficiency of the finished product.i see all kinds of attention paid to the heat from the chimney and door opening,and the spray on insulation is top of the line.All things Shaver ignores,even though they know it will lead to sweating,and the little insulation it has getting ruined,yet they brag about insulation in there literature.After owning my Shaver over a week now,i can honestly say it is a joke compared to the timberwolf stove,it isnt even on the same field.If i knew about them sooner, I know i would have went with there OWB. It seems that no matter how much research you do,you never find all your options.


----------



## pipe76 (Dec 28, 2008)

The bs part is that Shaver misleads everyone with thier false claims, If I invested in the shaver and it had as many problems as the people here have had with it I'd be fit to be tied! But thats just me..

The timberwolf looks like a quality stove, Built very well and heavy duty.


----------



## logfurniture (May 13, 2011)

*timberwolf pictures*



pinemartin said:


> Their tanks are all hand rolled, several at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
trying to view picturs but not available now 
any way to repost them?


----------



## wildness (Sep 6, 2011)

*Anyone have any reviews of outdoor furnance?*

Hello, 

I was reading through this thread and site and have not seen any reviews of the timberwolf outdoor woodboiler. I am looking for any information on experience, number of cords, quality, etc... 


It also seems the links to the site are outdated. I am updating with the correct link. 


Timberwolf Furnace
20 South Maple Island Road, Muskegon, MI 49442-9412


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 7, 2011)

Where did all the pictures go? :msp_scared:


----------



## hupte (Dec 6, 2011)

*timberwolf stoves are a joke!*

i took one look at their stove dimentions and realized they only use 7 gauge fireboxes!!! thats about 1/8 of an inch. technically 7gauge is 0.144 inches in decimals, and 3.664 millimeters, and its between 5/32 and 9/64 of an inch in fractions. buyer beware. what do you think will happen when you throw a log into the hot stove and it hits the back wall? most manufacturers use 1/4inch fireboxes. do your homework before you buy. best of luck.


----------

